# Pet Passport Scheme Changes 1 January 2012



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all dog and cat lovers, As we are about to welcome a new puppy to our home in a few weeks time I've been reminding myself of the rules and regs of taking your pet abroad via the DEFRA site and it seems they are changing the rules in line with the EU from the 1st of January 2011. See http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2011/06/30/new-rules-pet-passports/.

As far as our situation goes (we have an old dog who is already on her 2nd passport) and we shall have a new puppy in 5 weeks time, which although has clipped our travelling abroad until next year now, it is good news as from January 1 a blood test is no longer required (saving £££) and we will be able to re-enter the UK 21 days after vaccination against Rabies. (So no need to rush and get the passport sorted). It has also reformed the Tick and Tapeworm treatment rules (Tapeworm still under consideration with the EU). Will this mean an end to visiting French Vets before coming home? (saving €€€€) I do hope so. I shall watch and wait with interest.

PS love to all you ferrets out there.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Also on DEFRA web site:

http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/files/pb13582-bringing-pets-to-uk110706.pdf


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

yeh someone posted about this a month or so ago


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes you wil still hjaev to go to the Vets gfor a tick treatmenmt and a stamp in the passport and have annual rabies boosters, but it does relax the rules a bit. Still waiting on the tapeworm decision


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we just had our 2 passported. On talking to the vet his reaction to the removal of the need for a blood test was.......

"I'd still do my own dogs so that I was sure they were actually immunised, just in case the jab didn't work"

food for thought?


----------

